# My hand made traditional Hunting Bows and Arrows



## Manurack (Dec 27, 2012)

I've _always_ been interested in the traditional hunting tools, and the bow and arrow are my favorite.
I searched the threads for primitive hunting and didn't find anything.

I'm Inuit, my ancestors, like other cultures all over the world, assembled the magnificent bow and arrow.

Earlier this year while living in British Columbia waiting for my daughter to be born, I finally got back into creating the bow and arrow. Below are pics of _ Copper Inuit_, my ancestors of the Kitikmeot region in Nunavut, and pics of myself with bows and arrows that I have made while I was in BC.

Copper Inuit around the year 1900 with the traditional Copper Inuit _Ihualik_ bow and arrow.










Alaskan Inuit hunter with an American bow and arrow that took down a Polar Bear... LOOK AT THAT ACCURACY OF THOSE SHOTS!





Below are pics of my hand made bows and arrows that I made in BC

These are the long branches that I chose to make the arrows from:









Here is the cherry bow that I made from a Cherry tree.

























Here's my unfinished Maple bow from a Maple tree

















I didn't get to finish the Maple bow because we got closer and closer to the due date, then my daughter was born  and as you can see in the last pic, I have a aircast on my right foot due to a healing broken bone in my ankle 

Has anybody else here been interested in making/building your own traditional hunting tools?? Thanks for viewing


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 27, 2012)

That's pretty damn cool dude! I'm no hunter or anything but I can still appreciate this.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 27, 2012)

That's awesome, man! Ted Nugent's got NUTHIN' on you! Homemade weapons? Badass!


----------



## Estilo (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm envious of the handyman skills people have on here. Me I can't even cut a standard SIM card down to NanoSIM size for the iPhone 5, templates and all. 

Btw I hope this doesn't offend you in any way, but you look really Asian .


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 27, 2012)

Cool stuff man. Makes me want to go kill some deer (for the meat also, me hungry).


----------



## Manurack (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks guys, I had so much fun making these cool ass hunting tools 

at this same time, which was April - May, a bunch of wild turkeys were running around Castlegar, BC and my girlfriend wanted me to use these to kill a turkey for Easter 

While I did see the turkeys, I wasn't finished either bow, so I didn't get a chance to kill the big Easter meal hahaha 

check out this AWESOME video of a guy that made his own primitive bow and arrow and ALMOST killed a deer  and Trust by Megadeth makes the video just a little sweeter 



AND the same dude practicing his bow and arrow accuracy by SHOOTING FUCKING DRAGONFLIES  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LT-eFa-2KI4


----------



## Xaios (Dec 27, 2012)

A friend of mine is a hunting outfitter by trade, and sometimes goes bow hunting, although his bow is definitely the modern variant. He was actually a contestant on that show Mantracker (although they were caught, because the woman he got paired with was not wilderness-savvy at all).

I don't think I could ever get anywhere near a polar bear unless I had a very large gun. The people hunting in those pictures must have had BALLS.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 27, 2012)

Estilo said:


> I'm envious of the handyman skills people have on here. Me I can't even cut a standard SIM card down to NanoSIM size for the iPhone 5, templates and all.
> 
> Btw I hope this doesn't offend you in any way, but you look really Asian .



HAHAHAHAHA   
not offended at all bro, if you learned about Eskimos/Inuit in school, my people WALKED across the Bering Strait from Russia all the way to Alaska, then the descents of the Inuit that WALKED the Bering Strait have scattered all over the Canadian Arctic - from Alaska all the way to Newfoundland and Labrador! 

So yes, we Inuit are descendants of Mongolian people, some say we are direct descendants of GENGIS KHAN! But who knows, people are so fucking horny


----------



## Luke Acacia (Dec 27, 2012)

You are such a MAN!


----------



## MontaraMike (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow Incredible!!!


----------



## Manurack (Dec 27, 2012)

Luke Acacia said:


> You are such a MAN!



 Dude anybody can do this, you just have to put your mind to it and do it


----------



## Manurack (Dec 28, 2012)

Xaios said:


> I don't think I could ever get anywhere near a polar bear unless I had a very large gun. The people hunting in those pictures must have had BALLS.



If you did come face to face with an animal of potential harm, your human instinct to survive will kick in  I've made spears too, but those are so simple to make lol


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 28, 2012)

as the resident Cherokee,I approve this thread


----------



## Manurack (Dec 28, 2012)

mr_rainmaker said:


> as the resident Cherokee,I approve this thread



thanks bro!


----------



## Nonservium (Dec 28, 2012)

Fuck yeah dude. I would love to do something like this. I love my compound bow but it feels like cheating lol.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 28, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> Fuck yeah dude. I would love to do something like this. I love my compound bow but it feels like cheating lol.



Well dude, if you live in the land of trees, it's so easy to make bows that if you screw up, start another bow lol 

right now I live in the Barren Lands of the Canadian Arctic, the nearest trees are 60 miles south.


----------



## berserker213 (Dec 28, 2012)

Badass! I'm probably going to start on a PVC longbow this weekend but this is awesome making them from wood!


----------



## Xaios (Dec 28, 2012)

Manurack said:


> Well dude, if you live in the of trees, it's so easy to yet, if you screw up, start another bow lol
> 
> right now I live in the Barren Lands of the Canadian Arctic, the nearest trees are 60 miles south.



You've usurped my title as "Official SS.org guy who lives in a place where your ass can freeze so cold that it falls off."


----------



## Manurack (Dec 28, 2012)

Xaios said:


> You've usurped my title as "Official SS.org guy who lives in a place where your ass can freeze so cold that it falls off."



Hahaha dude you live in Whitehorse correct? I can't remember if it is above or below the Arctic Circle... What's the temperature in Whitehorse right now? Kugluktuk, Nunavut is within the Arctic Circle and it's -25 here with no wind at all, so it's a warm day today


----------



## Xaios (Dec 28, 2012)

Manurack said:


> Hahaha dude you live in Whitehorse correct? I can't remember if it is above or below the Arctic Circle... What's the temperature in Whitehorse right now? Kugluktuk, Nunavut is within the Arctic Circle and it's -25 here with no wind at all, so it's a warm day today



Yeah, Whitehorse. We're not technically in the Arctic Circle here as it's not quite far enough north that we get 24 hour darkness around the winter solstice, but you don't have to drive too far to get there. It's -18C today, warmest it's been for a couple weeks.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 29, 2012)

berserker213 said:


> Badass! I'm probably going to start on a PVC longbow this weekend but this is awesome making them from wood!



Awesome dude, if you want more info on how to make the traditional bow from wood, watch this video! This dude taught me a lot when I made the bows in this thread, there are parts 1, 2 and 3. Sick skills man!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Dec 29, 2012)

Good work on the bow, OP.


That guy hunting dragonflies is a fucking lunatic ....in the best possible way.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 29, 2012)

TheSixthWheel said:


> Good work on the bow, OP.
> 
> 
> That guy hunting dragonflies is a fucking lunatic ....in the best possible way.



Thanks dude, and yeah the guy hunting dragonflies... I thought he was joking until I saw the arrow just fucking annihilate the dragonfly... awesome stuff hahaha


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 29, 2012)

berserker213 said:


> Badass! I'm probably going to start on a PVC longbow this weekend but this is awesome making them from wood!





is this the one your going to make?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zyV8tZGJtE


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 29, 2012)

some cool links

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1o9RGnujlkI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zGnxeSbb3g


----------



## Manurack (Jan 1, 2013)

I always thought the pvc bows were considered _cheating_ in my books but thats just me


----------



## TheKindred (Jan 3, 2013)

nice work. 

I've been slowly learning traditional bowyer skills. I've done a few linen-backed maple bows that I was fairly happy with, although they were significantly lower poundage than I would have preferred. I've really been getting into making molded grips out of various woods and laminates.

What are you using to rough out the staves?


----------



## Manurack (Jan 4, 2013)

TheKindred said:


> nice work.
> 
> I've been slowly learning traditional bowyer skills. I've done a few linen-backed maple bows that I was fairly happy with, although they were significantly lower poundage than I would have preferred. I've really been getting into making molded grips out of various woods and laminates.
> 
> What are you using to rough out the staves?



Most of the major wood work on the stave was done with a hatchet, I used the hatchet very carefully tho. And to get the handle done, I used a wood rasp, it was slower but got it done right.


----------



## TheKindred (Jan 4, 2013)

i like using a hatchet to rough it out. My first bow took forever because I used a rasp to shape the entire thing. Much more efficient to rough out with the hatchet as long as you're careful to not chew through too much wood.

what kind of jig are you using for the arrows?


----------



## Manurack (Jan 5, 2013)

The jig? Seriously dude, I just used a knife and cut a groove right down the center of the bottom of the arrow, I didn't have time to find/make jigs because my girlfriend's due date was approaching. Super fun project and I made these bows and arrows in Castlegar, BC! 8 hours east from Vancouver!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 5, 2013)

Hm. I think I just found a purpose for this big stick of Ash i've been holding on to.

OK, ash limbs made from leftover stock from an Ibanez SR506 project, and a curly maple riser made from leftover stock from a fretless project.

Film at 11....or whenever i get around to it.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 5, 2013)

Looks like the maple won't be big enough. Blast. Gotta find something else.


----------



## benduncan (Jan 5, 2013)

sweet!

you need to make one with a couple of guitar strings strings though, so you can have a victory shred as you stand over your kill.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 5, 2013)

benduncan said:


> sweet!
> 
> you need to make one with a couple of guitar strings strings though, so you can have a victory shred as you stand over your kill.



HAHAHA! That would be sick 

Maybe I can try like a .065 BASS string for the bow string sometime! hahaha the stave of the bow can be a Ibanez Wizard neck with Mahogany wings and Grover machine heads at each end of the bow to fine tune the tension 
If only it was possible


----------



## skeels (Jan 5, 2013)

^All things are possible, young Jedi..


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 5, 2013)

Im using a nice piece of curly katalox (Mexican royal ebony) for the riser. I'm just about ready to glue the limbs to the riser. Photos soon. I like the idea of bass strings..but I dont have any long enough.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 5, 2013)

should be shootable tomorrow morning. buddy is making me a string for it. iuf i can get ym fucking phon e to connect properly, ill try to get pics up


----------



## Leuchty (Jan 5, 2013)

I assumed Chickenhawk would have already posted in here.

Cool weapons of silent destruction!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 6, 2013)

Katalox Riser:







All glued up, still need to fit a string:






Today I'll fit the string, then carve to adjust ergonomics, draw weight, and balance.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, when I strung the thing up, one of the ash limbs snapped. I take satisfaction in the fact that it broke along the grain, and not in the glue joint.

I am presently making some new maple limbs.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 6, 2013)

what? maple???
can`t find any _bois d'arc?_


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 6, 2013)

Mulberry or hickory ,locust is what a lot of guys I know use but I don`t because I hate getting poked...


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 6, 2013)

I tried to make a bow before, but I never finished making the string for it.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 6, 2013)

Nope, can't find any osage orange.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Jan 7, 2013)

cool, archery is my favorite hobby and I love shooting my longbows and recurves. Planning and building a red oak board bow eventually but just havnt gotten to it.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 7, 2013)

I fucking _knew_ there was dudes here interested in archery and home made bows! Awesome work guys, can one of the Mods here nename the title *The Archery Thread: Hand-Made Bows and Arrows* that would be GREAT!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 7, 2013)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Nope, can't find any osage orange.



drive out to the lake and have a look or if its still there Depot Hill MotorSports,I`m sure they could find ya a few good pieces,I`m too far a drive for ya but I live in the sticks.


----------



## Bevo (Jan 7, 2013)

I shot my brothers recurve and compound this year and loved it although the pull was stupid hard for my girly arms!

This winter I wan't to pick up a long bow and in a few weeks I will be in Edmonton to do some looking around..I heard there a few guys out there that like to hunt LOL!!!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 7, 2013)

well if ya got girly arms then 

Spear Hunting Museum > Home


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 9, 2013)

Decided to get some hickory for the limbs instead of maple. It is a good deal more flexible, and less likely to crack and break when bent.


----------



## gdbjr21 (Jan 9, 2013)

Awesome stuff, good to see a fellow Mo here  Im 1/2 Inupiaq Eskimo and 1/2 Tlingit Indian. Living in Sitka Ak.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 10, 2013)

Thats awesome dude! I watch that show on National Georgraphic 'Alaska State Troopers' and some of the dumbass Inuit teenagers are exactly like some of the dumbass teens here in Nunavut


----------



## Manurack (Jul 9, 2013)

Thought I'd start this thread again, any other woodsman making primitive hunting tools?


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 9, 2013)

That's cool man, primitive bows are 100x cooler than composite bows.


----------



## danger5oh (Jul 9, 2013)

for both DIY projects and celebrating your heritage. I've always been fascinated with archery, especially for hunting.


----------



## Manurack (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks 5-O!


----------



## The Reverend (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't know how I missed this thread, it's ....ing gold. 

I only use compound bows for hunting at the moment, but I've really been thinking seriously about a 'primitive' approach to archery and bowhunting in general. I've never thought about making my own bow though. It sounds like something I need to get into.


----------



## Manurack (Jul 9, 2013)

Rev, Rev, Rev. It's so much fun dude! Watch this guy, he's a master at building primitive bows!


----------



## Manurack (Jul 9, 2013)

Part 2.


----------



## Manurack (Jul 9, 2013)

And part 3.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 16, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzUiVoYJQis


----------



## Manurack (Jul 20, 2013)

HAHAHA that's awesome!


----------



## Taylor (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice bow! I tried making my own bow 2 years ago, but not knowing how to properly cure it led to the wood splitting everywhere. This thread makes me want to give it another go.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 30, 2021)

Manurack said:


> I've _always_ been interested in the traditional hunting tools, and the bow and arrow are my favorite.
> I searched the threads for primitive hunting and didn't find anything.
> 
> I'm Inuit, my ancestors, like other cultures all over the world, assembled the magnificent bow and arrow.
> ...



I know that members here hate when people resurrect old threads. But this one came up on my Facebook memories of when I made my own bows and arrows. 

Copper Inuit of Kugluktuk, Nunavut, Canada with Ihualik bows.




Alaskan Inuit guy with a long bow when he shot down a polar bear.




I'm not sure what species of branches these are, but they made great arrows.







The cherry tree that I made a cherry bow from.
















I started making an English longbow out of a maple tree, but the due date came closer for my daughter to be born. I was wearing an air cast after I broke my ankle.


----------



## budda (Jan 30, 2021)

Have you made any since?


----------



## Manurack (Jan 30, 2021)

No, I haven't. But for the past year I thought about going out into the woods and finding a nice tree to chop down and make a new bow.


----------



## Manurack (Jan 30, 2021)

Actually I did make a new bow in 2017 when I was working on a forest fire.

I was on pump duty and all of my Mark 4 water pumps were running perfectly.

I was working on the Galena Bay forest fire in the summer of 2017. I made bow with just my hunting knife.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 2, 2021)

That's cool, man.

I really enjoy archery, but I'm just shooting compounds. I've never built my own bow or arrows.


----------



## Manurack (Feb 2, 2021)

tedtan said:


> That's cool, man.
> 
> I really enjoy archery, but I'm just shooting compounds. I've never built my own bow or arrows.



Thanks man! If you want to learn to make a bow, watch the videos that I posted in this thread.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 2, 2021)

Cool, I'll check them out.

I think it would really add to the enjoyment to make the bow and arrows as well as shooting them. Kind of a full circle kind of thing.


----------



## Manurack (Sep 15, 2021)

I couldn't find any other hunting threads, other than one that I started almost ten years ago.

My nephew back in the Canadian Arctic has done quite a bit of hunting this year - not necessarily using hunting bows, but modern day hunting rifles. 

I live in British Columbia now, today I received a big care package of caribou and musk ox mipku - dry meat. I've been munching on it since it arrived and it is amazing since I grew up eating this stuff.
I have 4 big vacuum sealed bags, 2 each of dried caribou and dried musk ox strips and it is SOOOOOOOO good! This is the seasoned musk ox dried meat.


----------

